# Cube Forumstreffen 2012 - WANN ?



## Sirrah73 (13. Januar 2012)

So liebe Cubler,

nachdem der Jan mich an mein Versprechen die nächste Umfrage einzustellen erinnert hat, hier nun die Frage "*Wann* wollen wir uns im *Pfälzer Wald* ?" treffen.

*Wo: Pfälzer Wald, Wachenheim 
Guide: Jan aka Jan84*

Ich sag mal "Feuer Frei", Mehrfachantworten sind möglich ... Umfrage wird in 60 Tagen beendet.

Grüße,

Joerg


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2012)

Wurde aber auch Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wurde aber auch Zeit



Trotzdem Erster


----------



## buschhase (13. Januar 2012)

Danke Jörg! 

Mag jmd per PN wetten welcher Termin es wird? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Januar 2012)

Hab auch gevotet und werde alles daransetzen Euch endlich zu treffen...

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Route66 (13. Januar 2012)

Hi,

war auch mal so frech hier mit abzustimmen wobei ich absolut noch nicht sagen kann ob das was wird  
Ich weiss nur, dass ich die beiden Juni Termine von vorne rein vergessen kann. 

Also, vielleicht sieht man sich mal. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2012)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war auch mal so frech hier mit abzustimmen wobei ich absolut noch nicht sagen kann ob das was wird
> Ich weiss nur, dass ich die beiden Juni Termine von vorne rein vergessen kann.
> ...



Jeder der prinzipiell Interesse hat soll mit abstimmen. Hab es in dem anderen Umfragethread (WO?) ja schon geschrieben, dass man - sobald das Ergebnis da ist - einfach mal gucken muss wie man die einzelnen Stimmen gewichtet. Zumindest bei nem knappen Ergebnis, wo für das zweite Datum dann die meisten leute vom letztjährigen Treffen / leute die 100%ig am start sind gestimmt haben kann man evtl. das Datum auch nehmen. Aber egal, das hat ja jetzt erstmal bis Mitte März zeit. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (16. Januar 2012)

ich halt das topic mal oben


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Januar 2012)

Habe den Admin mal gebeten, diesen Thread als Sticky nach oben zu befördern. 

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Januar 2012)

Danke an den Admin !


----------



## jan84 (18. Januar 2012)

Danke Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2012)

Jörg ist der beste


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Januar 2012)

Na, das treibt mir ja die Röte ins Gesicht . Und außerdem ist mein Job mal wieder mit den zwei Umfragen erledigt. Dass das jetzt saugut wird, sprich:
- Geile Trails
- Bestes Tourguiding
- Tolles Wetter
- Coole Party

ist jetzt alles dem Jan ... ätsch .


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Januar 2012)

Na in der Gegend sollte daß ja kein Problem werden, die haben ja fast 1000 Sonnenstunden mehr als das Allgäu, guten Wein, Saumagen und nette Strecken im Wald.
Nur mit den Hm s am Stück, da fehlt es einfach.


----------



## beuze1 (19. Januar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Strecken im Wald.



*Viel Wald.
Das könnte auch gleichzeitig das größte Problem sein.
Da fehlt einfach der Weitblick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


*Pfalz, überall diese Bäume.*


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2012)

und so viele Pfälzer


----------



## jan84 (19. Januar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na in der Gegend sollte daß ja kein Problem werden, die haben ja fast 1000 Sonnenstunden mehr als das Allgäu, guten Wein, Saumagen und nette Strecken im Wald.
> Nur mit den Hm s am Stück, da fehlt es einfach.



>2000Hm bei <30km funktionieren aber auch . Wobei das nicht an die ~2500Hm die wir auf <20km letztes Jahr einmal in den Alpen gemacht haben rankommt. 

Könnte sich, sobald der Termin feststeht, jemand anders um die Reservierung auf dem Campingplatz kümmern? Ist zwar fast keine Arbeit, aber ich bin froh wenn ichs nicht machen muss . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Könnte sich, sobald der Termin feststeht, jemand anders um die Reservierung auf dem Campingplatz kümmern? Ist zwar fast keine Arbeit, aber ich bin froh wenn ichs nicht machen muss .
> grüße,
> Jan



Ich denke wir machen das wie letztes Jahr, jeder reserviert für sich selbst.
In Füssen haben die gar keine Reservierungen angenommen als ich angerufen hatte.

Der Erste der dann ankommt, (bis dahin steht ja fest wie viele auf den Campingplatz kommen) gibt bescheit und sucht einen großen Platz aus und verteidigt diesen dann 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2012)

Oder so . Wenn ichs nächste mal unten bin guck ich mir den Platz auch mal von innen an, kenne ihn bisher nur von außen .


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand Lust hat, können wir den Platz und die Trails an Ostern oder einem anderen Wochenende ja mal testen. Ich wäre in einer Stunde dort.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Januar 2012)

Ostern würde bei mir auch gehen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2012)

bin ich dann zufällig bei meiner Familie im Saarland, stosse ich vielleicht dazu


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Januar 2012)

BEi uns würde das Ostern zum antesten auch gehen. Sind auch in 1,5h da. Hatten eh vor dieses Jahr mal öfters da zu fahren ...

Das ist dann aber nur ein antesten ...


----------



## beuze1 (20. Januar 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> (beuze) Mittwochmorgen 11:00 Uhr, das Frühstück hat heute aber auch wieder gedauert.
> 
> 365 urlaubstage , hätt ich auch gern





beuze1 schrieb:


> Das Jahr 2012 ist ein Schaltjahr und hat 366 Tage.




*Jch hätte Ostern auch Zeit.*


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich bin über Ostern sowieso für ne Woche unten (zwischen Deidesheim und Neustadt). Also falls dann jemand von Euch auch schon da sein sollte einfach vorher melden . 
Ansonsten @Jörg/alle in direktem Auto-Tagestour-Einzugsgebiet: Bin oft unten, bei Zeit und Lust auf ne Tour in der Ecke mich einfach anschreiben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Januar 2012)

Welch eine Lawine habe ich da losgetreten 
Prima !

Da wirds wohl ein Vortreffen geben. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch auch nur etwas länger als ne Stunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (20. Januar 2012)

Ostern ist Anfang April dieses Jahr oder? Wenn ja, hätt ich da wohl auch Zeit.

Wollte mich im April oder Ende März für paar Tage bei meiner Tante einquartieren und da durch die Gegend fahren. Wäre dann Lambrecht und Umgebung. Also Katzensprung von Neustadt weg.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. Januar 2012)

8. April ist Ostersonntag.


----------



## beuze1 (20. Januar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Welch eine Lawine habe ich da losgetreten
> Prima !



*Ich hoffe Du Kauf dann schon mal Naschwerk ein und ein paar Kaltgetränke.*


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2012)

Für mich bitte stilles Mineralwasser


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für mich bitte stilles Mineralwasser



What


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2012)

und ein Salätchen


----------



## beuze1 (21. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## beuze1 (21. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und ein Salätchen



*An Ostern ist die Fastenzeit doch vorbei, also kannst mit ruhigem Gewissen noch ein Stück Brot dazu nehmen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*



> Die christliche oder katholische Fastenzeit 2012 geht von Aschermittwoch, 22.02.2012 bis Karsamstag, den 07.04.2012. Dieser Zeitraum ist angelehnt an die 40 Tage, die Jesus gefastet hat.


----------



## basti1985 (21. Januar 2012)

Grad erst gesehen, Pfälzerwald wär ich dabei
ab Juni kann ich auch wieder aufs Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich bin in Niederkirchen bei meinem Kumpel, meist kann ich da schon vor dem Schnee im Allgäu flüchten und die kurzen Hosen  rausziehen.
Dann habe ich zweimal hintereinander Frühling, haha.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe Du Kauf dann schon mal Naschwerk ein und ein paar Kaltgetränke.*



Klar, die verstecke ich dann und Ihr müßt suchen. Ist ja schließlich Ostern...

Grüße 

LittleBoomer


----------



## Dom23 (29. Januar 2012)

Wachenheim? geil!


wär dabei!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben bin zwar neu hier im thread, aber wenn ihr was in Wachenheim plant wär ich dabei!


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig deute, steht der Termin jetzt?


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2012)

So verstehe ich das auch. War knapp, aber ging für mich gut aus.Wie sieht es denn mit einem Vortreffen an Ostern an selbiger Stelle aus ?Ein oder zwei Nächste wäre ich dabei....GrüßeLittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. März 2012)

Ich bin eh unten über Ostern, da könnte man sich kurzfristig abstimmen und evtl. ne Runde zusammen fahren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2012)

Suppi,

dann wären wir schon zu zweit. Ich baue mal noch auf Jörg und Tina (?)

Ich melde mich wieder...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2012)

Wir sind dabei


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2012)

@ All: Treffen also am _27. - 29. Juli, wenn ...

@Jan: Du Zeit hast und guiden kannst.

@All: Ich fänds super, wenn sich irgendwer (vorzugsweise Jan) auf einen Campingplatz einigen könnt. Ich suche dann potentielle Hotels für Camping-Muffel wie mich und Tina raus 

Gruß,

Joerg
_


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)

ich denke ich komme auch, sollte ich gerade im Saarland sein, mal auf ein Glas Roten vorbei


----------



## jan84 (14. März 2012)

27.-29. Juli passt (sofern der Megavalanche die Woche vorher verletzungsfrei verläuft, davon gehe ich aber aus ).

@Campingplatz:
Wer kümmert sich ums reservieren? 
Der in Maikammer (http://www.beepworld.de/members82/campingplatz-wappenschmiede/) ist Tourentechnisch etwas schöner gelegen, der in Wachenheim (http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html) landschaftlich. In Maikammer hätten wir Trailtechnisch keine Dopplungen, in Wachenheim sinds wenige km Trail die öfter anfallen . Maikammer ist mit dem Auto etwas besser zu erreichen. Spontan würde ich glaubich gerade Maikammer vorschlagen . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## buschhase (14. März 2012)

Schade - leider mitten in meiner Klausurphase. Euch trotzdem jetzt schonmal viel Spaß.
An Ostern könnte ich evtl. auch. An welchen Tag/Tage hattet ihr denn gedacht? Könnten das natürlich auch in einem anderen Thread weiterführen, wenn es hier stört.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich glaubich gerade Maikammer vorschlagen .



Was ist den mit diesem Platz, würde uns spontan mehr zusagen?

www.saegmuehle.de

Stefan+/+/+/+


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich denke ich komme auch, sollte ich gerade im Saarland sein, mal auf ein Glas Roten vorbei



Roten gibt´s erst ab 1000HM und 40KM / Anwesenheitspflicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2012)

hat jemand jetzt mal was wegen ostern geplant?  ich sollte in anderthalb wochen vorerst auch mal ein freier mensch sein und mobil  bin ich auch einigermaßen, und auf die palz hab ich eh wieder bock..ergo würds doch erwägen mit zu radeln  wegen dem termin vom treffen gilt für mich selbiges wie für jan. - wenn die mega verletzungsfrei läuft (und ich rechtzeitig da bin, wollten eigtl. noch ne woche alpen dranhängen), bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (15. März 2012)

@Stefan:
In der Ecke kenne ich mich nicht aus, man hätte also entweder ne längere Anfahrt und/oder müsste mit Karte fahren. 

@Andi:
Ich bin Do-Mo über Ostern in der Pfalz und hab die Woche darauf noch Urlaub der verbiked werden soll. Lass einfach kurz vorher nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2012)

Wenn ihr in der Woche nach Ostern einen Termin findet komme ich auch in den PW, von wo wollt ihr den die Tour genau starten?


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Stefan:
> In der Ecke kenne ich mich nicht aus, man hätte also entweder ne längere Anfahrt und/oder müsste mit Karte fahren.
> 
> @Andi:
> Ich bin Do-Mo über Ostern in der Pfalz und hab die Woche darauf noch Urlaub der verbiked werden soll. Lass einfach kurz vorher nochmal drüber reden.



Ne, ne ... wir fahren mal da hin wo der Guide sich auskennt. 

Ich kann mal wegen Reservierung und Hotels schauen ... Info stell ich dann mal rein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in der Woche nach Ostern einen Termin findet komme ich auch in den PW, von wo wollt ihr den die Tour genau starten?



ich würd sagen neustadt.. gibts genug parkplätze, liegt gut zugänglich und du bist fürn ausgangspunkt eingendlich am flexibelsten.


----------



## jan84 (15. März 2012)

jau . Gibt von der Traildichte her auch nichts besseres im PW.


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. März 2012)

OSTERN:
Hi zusammen,ich bin grad voll im Stress und werde versuchen nächste Woche mal was planungstechnisches hinzubekommen. Jetzt am WoEnde bin auch in der Palz und habe für Orga keine Zeit. 
Also für Ostern ist meine Idee die folgende: 
 CP: Wachenheim (wer Hotels wünscht bitte selbst suchen)
Basislager: CP Wachenheim
Erste Tour Freitag 11:00 Uhr . Treffen am Basislager
Alle Touren 'gemäßigt' so dass alle mitkommen (ich vor allem) 
Freitag: Reservierung in einer netten Kneipe für den Abend
Samstag: Läden haben offen, daher einkaufen und abends Grillen auf dem CP
Sonntag: wird dann kurzfristig entschieden
Montag: gibts nix mehr wegen Heimreise
Frühstück: Jeder bringt von HAuse etwas mit.
_________
Zu mir:Ich schlafe im Kombi auf dem CP
mitbringen kann ich
Grill 
Pavillion 
Kocher
Kochwerkzeug
Tisch und Stuhl

So, dass war mal ein Kurzüberblick wie ich mir das an Ostern vorstelle.
Muß jetzt schon wieder los.....neuer irrer Chef...

Grüße
LittleBoomer


Sorry, der Browser hier macht nicht was ich will....


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2012)

Nur für den fall das ich mich täusch..sorry.ansonsten: öhm? ich dachte wir wollen n bissl ne tour fahren und so, und nicht gleich wieder 3 tage kompletttreffen? zumal das gebiet ja ned mit dem vorgesehenen (neustadt+ umgebung passt) übereinstimmt und jan (wie ich) dort keine gscheiden ortskenntnisse hat..


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich würd sagen neustadt.. gibts genug parkplätze, liegt gut zugänglich und du bist fürn ausgangspunkt eingendlich am flexibelsten.



Rund um Neustadt gibt es ja genug an Trails, macht mal einen Termin und dann sehen wir weiter, an einem Ortskundigen Guide soll es auch nicht mangeln wenn es soweit ist.
Wie schon geschrieben bei mir geht es aber erst nach Ostermontag.


----------



## jan84 (15. März 2012)

Ich wäre über Ostern wahrscheinlich einen Tag bzw. ne Halbtagestour (3-5 Stunden) bei ner Tour mit Euch dabei, den Rest der Tage bin ich mit ner andern Truppe unterwegs (tradition seit jahren). Wir Wohnen in Ruppertsberg, Wachenheim is da ja ums Eck... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (15. März 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Nur für den fall das ich mich täusch..sorry.ansonsten: öhm? ich dachte wir wollen n bissl ne tour fahren und so, und nicht gleich wieder 3 tage kompletttreffen? zumal das gebiet ja ned mit dem vorgesehenen (neustadt+ umgebung passt) übereinstimmt und jan (wie ich) dort keine gscheiden ortskenntnisse hat..


 
Nur ein Tag wäre für mich auch OK.    Was sagt der Rest ?   Also ich mache alles mit....


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. März 2012)

Ostern: Ich könnte nur Freitags. Würde morgens anreisen und abend wieder heim.


----------



## Cortina (15. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Was ist den mit diesem Platz, würde uns spontan mehr zusagen?
> 
> www.saegmuehle.de
> 
> Stefan+/+/+/+



Um nochmal auf das offizielle Treffen zurückzukommen  Bitte das in-offizielle in einem anderen Fred planen sonst gibts Chaos 

@Jan was ist mit dem Platz: www.saegmuehle.de zu abseits?

Habe heute mit dem Cube Scheffe am Lago gesprochen, Claus Wachsmann, eventl ist ein Goodie fürs Treffen drin 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. März 2012)

You're right !

Ostern also hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9307767#post9307767


----------



## Cortina (16. März 2012)

Danke Dir, ich warte jetzt nochmal ab was Jan zu dem alternativ Campingplatz sagt und dann melde ich uns dort mal an 

"Jaaaaaaaaaaaan" bitte um Stellungnahme 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

finde die Alternative hübsch  da könnte ich auch meine Kiste Wein, ähemmm Zelt abstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Danke Dir, ich warte jetzt nochmal ab was Jan zu dem alternativ Campingplatz sagt und dann melde ich uns dort mal an
> 
> "Jaaaaaaaaaaaan" bitte um Stellungnahme
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich selbst :



> In der Ecke kenne ich mich nicht aus, man hätte also entweder ne längere Anfahrt und/oder müsste mit Karte fahren.


Was stört euch denn an Maikammer (/St. Martin)?



Ostertreffen dann wie Guido schon sagte im anderen Thread oder meinetwegen auch im cube-talk.


Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (16. März 2012)

Tut mir leid Jan, hatte ich überlesen 

Dann werde ich mal mit Maikammer Kontakt aufnehmen, der ist halt recht klein, im Worstcase wirds Wachenheim 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2012)

Wird schon. Zumal wie bereits erwähnt die möglichkeiten um neustadt bis lambrecht echt mit abstand die besten sind


----------



## jan84 (16. März 2012)

Falls FeWos in Frage kommen, wir wohnen im Frühjahr immer hier:
http://home.arcor.de/linsenbusch/

Schön, gut, günstig, Grill im Hof . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Falls FeWos in Frage kommen, wir wohnen im Frühjahr immer hier:
> http://home.arcor.de/linsenbusch/
> 
> Schön, gut, günstig, Grill im Hof .
> ...



Gute Sache Jan . Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Cortina (22. März 2012)

*Hallo zusammen,


anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 2. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 27. - 29. Juli 

Location: Pfläzer Wald

Guide: Jan aka jan84

FeWo: Linsenbusch

Camping: Wachenheim

Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001
Bocacanosa 
buschhase 
Cortina 
Bessere Hälfte von Cortina
CubeRace 
derAndre 
dusi 
Dämon 
jan84 
kaktusflo 
kubitix 
Wildweibchen
LittleBoomer 
Milan0 
mtblukas 
Route66 
Sirrah73
Bessere Hälfte von Sirrah73
xerto 
_Kuschi_


Nachem die FeWo ca. 8km vom Campingplatz Wachenheim entfernt ist und ca. 21km vom Campingplatz Wappenschmiede in Sankt Martin denke ich wir sollten den in Wacheheim nehmen um möglichst alle beisammen zu bleiben.

Wenn es keine weiteren Einwände gibt werde ich diesen nun reservieren.

Jörg, wie siehts aus, hast Du bei der FoWo schon angefragt?

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

wau 21 ....


----------



## Cortina (22. März 2012)

22 mit Dir und Beuze und Bärbel fehlen noch 

Bärbel wird notfalls von mir und kubitix "zwangsabgeholt" Du bist uns zu schwer....duck und weg.....


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Ich bin doch eine Feder


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Naja ist vielleicht ein Gutes Training, denn in der ersten Augustwoche gibt es entweder Top of Wallis oder rund ums Matterhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (22. März 2012)

Danke fürs Kümmern Guido. 

Die FeWo war ein Beispiel. Das ist ne übelste Ferienregion, da gibts FeWos und Pensionen ohne Ende. Lasst eher den Campingplatz in St. Martin nehmen und die "im Weichen Bett schläfer" suchen sich in der Ecke (St. Martin, Maikammer, Edenkoben) etwas. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Kümmern Guido.
> 
> Die FeWo war ein Beispiel. Das ist ne übelste Ferienregion, da gibts FeWos und Pensionen ohne Ende. Lasst eher den Campingplatz in St. Martin nehmen und die "im Weichen Bett schläfer" suchen sich in der Ecke (St. Martin, Maikammer, Edenkoben) etwas.
> 
> ...


Ja, ja ... daas ist kein Thema. Da ich gerne im weichen Bett schlafe ... werde ich Mittel und Wege finden um von jedem CP zu dem Bett zu kommen. Notfalls fährt Tina .


----------



## DownhillCube (30. März 2012)

Welches Wachenheim?


----------



## jan84 (30. März 2012)

Nördlich von Deidesheim. Poppental )).


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2012)

*UPDATE


Zusammenfassung für das 2. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 27. - 29. Juli 

Location: Pfläzer Wald

Guide: Jan aka jan84

FeWo: Linsenbusch

Camping: St. Martin/Maikammer


Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001
Bocacanosa 
buschhase 
Cortina 
Bessere Hälfte von Cortina
CubeRace 
derAndre 
dusi 
Dämon 
jan84 
kaktusflo 
kubitix 
Wildweibchen
LittleBoomer 
Milan0 
mtblukas 
Route66 
Sirrah73
Bessere Hälfte von Sirrah73
xerto 
_Kuschi_


Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2012)

Ah, der Guido auch früh wach.

Der CP ist fix ? Dann schau ich nochmal nach FeWo alternativen. 

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2012)

WACH 

Bin seit 5 auf den Beinen und immer noch nicht wach...war gestern...ähhhh...heute reecht früch 


Reserviert ab ich noch nichts weil die erst morgen aufmachen.

Sollte aber wenn nichts im Wege steht dieser werden 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> WACH
> 
> Bin seit 5 auf den Beinen und immer noch nicht wach...



Ah, senile Bettflucht .

Ok, ich schau mal noch alternativ nach FeWo / Pensionen / Hotels / Viellen näher an diesem CP um ... Preise stell ich dann mal ein.


----------



## buschhase (31. März 2012)

Tach,
ich werd wohl leider nicht die gesamte Zeit dabei sein können. Habe meine Klausurtermine (zumind. zum Teil) für den Sommer von der Uni bekommen und die tummeln sich leider alle zwischen dem 31.7. und 6.8. Daher wirds wahrscheinlich leider maximal ein Tag auf Besuch und ohne Übernachtung.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2012)

Besser als Nix sag ich da.


----------



## Cortina (4. April 2012)

*UPDATE

Camping Wappenschmiede ist nun offiziell reserviert 




Zusammenfassung für das 2. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 27. - 29. Juli 

Location: Pfläzer Wald

Guide: Jan aka jan84

FeWo: Linsenbusch

Camping: St. Martin/Maikammer


Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001
Bocacanosa 
buschhase 
Cortina 
Bessere Hälfte von Cortina
CubeRace 
derAndre 
dusi 
Dämon 
jan84 
kaktusflo 
kubitix 
Wildweibchen
LittleBoomer 
Milan0 
mtblukas 
Route66 
Sirrah73
Bessere Hälfte von Sirrah73
xerto 
_Kuschi_


Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## jan84 (4. April 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben, FeWo-technisch gibts mit sicherheit besser gelegenes. Einfach in Maikammer, St.Martin, Edenkoben, oder Hambach suchen...


----------



## Cortina (5. April 2012)

Sobald Jörg was reserviert hat und ich genaueres weiß ändere ich die FeWo um.

Ich hab den Campingplatz jetzt mal für den harten letztjahres Kern + 2 weitere Zelte reserviert.

Wenn noch jemand dazukommt sollte es aber auch kein Problem sein.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Wer trollt sich den eigentlich über Ostern in der Pfalz?


----------



## Bocacanosa (5. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer trollt sich den eigentlich über Ostern in der Pfalz?



Im Endeffekt wären LittleBoomer und ich übrig geblieben. Daher haben wir das gecancelt. 

Werde mich morgen aber mal zu ner schönen Tour aufmachen.
Samstag ist Rallye, Sonntag klettern und Montag wahrscheinlich wieder Bike.

Dienstag ruft der Dienstherr wieder zum Dienst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. April 2012)

Bin ab heute Nachmittag bis Montag in der Pfalz. Andi wollte Montag wahrsch. auch rüber kommen.


----------



## basti1985 (8. April 2012)

Zum Juli Treffen, wenn erlaubt würd ich gern mit vorbeischauen


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. April 2012)

Gerne. Irre ich mich oder kommst Du aus meiner Ecke ?
Dann könnten wir zusammen hin...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (8. April 2012)

Kannst ruhig kommen, wir nehmen Dich in der "Gemeinde" auf 

Grüße
Guido

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## xerto (9. April 2012)

also freitagabend geht es los..

samstag und sonntag touren

in der schönen pfalz


super ich freu mich 

kann ich auch mein fahrrad mitbringen?


----------



## Cortina (9. April 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> kann ich auch mein fahrrad mitbringen?



Das war jetzt aber ein Witz oder 

*TRAGEN* tun wir Dich nicht über die Trails


----------



## xerto (10. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber ein Witz oder
> 
> *TRAGEN* tun wir Dich nicht über die Trails



geht auch schieben, nur berg auf? is auch gut für die kondition


----------



## basti1985 (11. April 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Gerne. Irre ich mich oder kommst Du aus meiner Ecke ?
> Dann könnten wir zusammen hin...
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
komm ausm Saarland 






Cortina schrieb:


> Kannst ruhig kommen, wir nehmen Dich in der "Gemeinde" auf
> 
> Grüße
> Guido
> ...


 
danke ;-)


----------



## Bocacanosa (11. April 2012)

basti1985 schrieb:


> komm ausm Saarland



Je nachdem von wo, kann ich Dich einsammeln. Momentaner Stand fahr ich alleine mit 1 Bike auf nem Kupplungsträger. Fahre A1 / A62 Nonnweiler - Landstuhl...


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. April 2012)

basti1985 schrieb:


> komm ausm Saarland
> 
> danke ;-)



OOPs, nö, ist ja die andere Richtung. Da habe ich mich vertan...sry.

Grüße

LB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Je nachdem von wo, kann ich Dich einsammeln. Momentaner Stand fahr ich alleine mit 1 Bike auf nem Kupplungsträger. Fahre A1 / A62 Nonnweiler - Landstuhl...



Wenn du noch ein Plätzchen frei hättest fahr ich auch mit.


----------



## Bocacanosa (12. April 2012)

Hab nen Doppelträger. 

D. h. Ich kann ein zusätzlich 1 Bike mitnehmen.


Und: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zu erst.


----------



## CubeRace (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

lasst mich mal aus bei der Planung, noch außen vor.

Ich weiß noch nicht 100%ig ob ich es schaffe. Nicht das schon ein Platz für mich reserviert wird.

Gruß


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

Ups zu spät, Rechnung ist schon unterwegs 

Spaß beiseite, kein Problem.
Ich habe bislang nur für den "harten Kern" reserviert von dem ich weiß, daß er zu 100% kommt.

Weitere zusätzliche Reservierungen sind auch kurz vor dem Treffen möglich und ein Zelt bekommen wir immer nochmal unter.

Grüße
Guido


Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2012)

soso nur die Harten komm in den Garten oder wie


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

Nö, die Harten kommen auf den Campingplatz und die Weichen in den Vor-Garten


----------



## Trust2k (13. April 2012)

In Maikammer hab ich immer BG -Seminar !!

schöne Ecke, ich versuch wenn es klappt auch Fr abend hinzufahren und Sa ne Tour mit zufahren. So muss ich leider arbeiten, aber hauptsache dabei gewesen.

Könnt mich gerne mal auch vornotieren, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Könnt mich gerne mal auch vornotieren, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.



Soeben geschehen


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2012)

Hast Du auch gutes Wetter reserviert ?





(ich wollte nur mal den Fred wiederbeleben, nicht dass jemand denkt das Treffen fiele aus )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2012)

Ne ne, ist schon alles reserviert und in der Zwischenzeit bereiten wir uns seelisch und moralisch auf den Tag der Zusammenkunft vor 

Grüße
Guido

Sent from Brenner


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2012)

Seelisch ist das ja noch zu verkraften, aber moralisch . 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Gudio, bin nächsten Fr. am Lago, wäre -falls du zufällig in der Gegend bist  - sowohl für ne kurze Tour als auch 1-x Bier zu haben.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

vielleicht zu Berücksichtigen und sich noch eine Spritze verpassen lassen ...

http://www.spiegel.de/flash/flash-28808.html


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vielleicht zu Berücksichtigen und sich noch eine Spritze verpassen lassen ...
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/flash/flash-28808.html



wir sind doch im Grünen Bereich unterwegs 
solltest du dich doch mehr auf dem Boden bewegen wie auf dem Bike ist es ratsam alle Schutzmaßnamen zu ergreifen.


----------



## kubitix (31. Mai 2012)

Ist aber mit einer Spritze nicht getan. Es erfolgt erst eine Grundimmunisierung. Wir haben das schon vor Jahren "erledigt". Diese Jahr im April erfolgte die Auffrischungsimpfung, jetzt ist wieder für 5 Jahre fertig.

Ich kann nur jedem der im süddeutschen Raum lebt und viel in Feld und Flur unterwegs ist zur Impfung raten. Ich habe bei mir erst gestern wieder eine Zecke entfernen müssen. Die FMSE Erreger sitzen ja im Speichel und werden mit dem Biß übertragen.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nie im grünen Bereich unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Mai 2012)

Besser ist das mit der Impfung. Tina und ich haben die auch "genossen" ... ohne Nebenwirkung bei uns.


----------



## dusi__ (31. Mai 2012)

mhh, also ich hoffe ja meinen rekord von letztem jahr nicht zu überbieten...ich mein...12 Zecken an 1 tag muss man erst 2 mal schaffen


----------



## kubitix (1. Juni 2012)

Moin Guido,

sorry, streich uns bitte von der Liste.

Danke Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Stefan,

schade, ich hätte Dich gerne mal getroffen. Zumal wir ja gar nicht so weit voneinander weg wohnen und vielleicht auch mal so zusammen hätten radeln können.
Ich hoffe, ich falle nicht in die Kategorie wegen der Du nicht auf das Treffen kommen möchtest.

Liebe Grüße und vielleicht mal wieder einen Soundcheck ?

LittleBoomer


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ist aber mit einer Spritze nicht getan. Es erfolgt erst eine Grundimmunisierung. Wir haben das schon vor Jahren "erledigt". Diese Jahr im April erfolgte die Auffrischungsimpfung, jetzt ist wieder für 5 Jahre fertig.
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem der im süddeutschen Raum lebt und viel in Feld und Flur unterwegs ist zur Impfung raten. Ich habe bei mir erst gestern wieder eine Zecke entfernen müssen. Die FMSE Erreger sitzen ja im Speichel und werden mit dem Biß übertragen.


Au Kubi, da erinnerst du mich an was ... ich muss mich auch noch impfen lassen 

 Aber wirken tut die Impfe schon beim ersten Mal, oder?


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juni 2012)

Wie Stefan schreibt, sagt es auch NetDoc:

Die aktive FSME-Impfung besteht aus drei Injektionen. Die ersten beiden  werden im Abstand von ein bis drei Monaten verabreicht, die dritte  Impfung folgt nach neun bis zwölf Monaten. Der Impfschutz beginnt etwa  14 Tage nach der zweiten Impfung und hält bei Personen unter 60 Jahren  rund fünf Jahre an.

Aber frag mal lieber den Hausarzt ... vielleicht gibt es ja Impfstoff Booster oder wie das heisst. Sowas hatte ich mal bei Hep A + B Impfung für Asien bekommen, weil es schnell gehen musste. Die immunisierung ging dann erheblich schneller (aber mehr Nebenwirkung).


----------



## Cortina (25. Juni 2012)

*So Ihr Lieben,


das Treffen steht vor der Tür 

Ich bitte alle Teilnehmer aus der Liste (oder auch neue) diesen Beitrag zu zitieren und hinter den Benutzername die jeweilige T-Shirt Größe mit anzugeben
Danke für Eure Mittarbeit 



Zusammenfassung für das 2. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 27. - 29. Juli 

Location: Pfläzer Wald

Guide: Jan aka jan84

FeWo: Linsenbusch

Camping: St. Martin/Maikammer


Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001
Bocacanosa 
buschhase 
Cortina -M
Bessere Hälfte von Cortina -S
CubeRace 
derAndre 
dusi 
Dämon 
jan84 
kaktusflo 
kubitix 
Wildweibchen
LittleBoomer 
Milan0 
mtblukas 
Route66 
Sirrah73 -L
Bessere Hälfte von Sirrah73 -M
xerto -XL
_Kuschi_
Trust2k


Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Sirrah73 - L
> Bessere Hälfte von Sirrah73 - M
> *



s.o.


----------



## xerto (25. Juni 2012)

Xerto XL


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin raus. Habe derzeit nicht mal mehr ein fahrfertiges Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (26. Juni 2012)

s.u.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *So Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> das Treffen steht vor der Tür
> ...



Ob ich über Nacht bleibe entscheide ich kurzfristig.


----------



## buschhase (26. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> buschhase *- s -



Je nach Klausurterminen an einem Tag dabei.


----------



## jan84 (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn se nicht extrem klein ausfallen M, sonst L.


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> mtblukas - s -
> *


.


----------



## Uni560 (26. Juni 2012)

Ach so ein Mist.
An dem Tag haben wir schon einen Bike-and-Grill-Event von meiner lokalen Gruppe.

Ansonsten hätte ich mich doch direkt angemeldet um meinem neuen Cube auch mal die Pfalz zu zeigen 

Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß!
Nächstes Jahr bin ich dann sicherlich dabei!


----------



## Cortina (26. Juni 2012)

s.u.


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

kann man da auch kurzfristig auftauchen? Ist das erste Wochenende direkt nach meinem Sommerurlaub. Ich ksnn jetzt nicht sagen ob mich der JETLAG komplett aus den Beinen hebt. Wenn man als "Spectator" noch zustoßen könnte (WildCard) wäre das ja nett.


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *So Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> das Treffen steht vor der Tür
> ...


 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann man da auch kurzfristig auftauchen?



Nein kann man nicht, sondern wenn es sich nicht anderes einrichten lässt ist es ausdrücklich erwünscht 

Trotzdem bitte ich um Deine Größe....*T-Shirt*....


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2012)

s.u.


----------



## Route66 (27. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *So Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> das Treffen steht vor der Tür
> ...



So, auch ich noch.... 
XL sollte auf jeden fall passen. 

Bis denn
Marko


----------



## xerto (27. Juni 2012)

Mein gott bin ich froh dass auch andere XL oder größer haben.

Muss ich die berge nicht allein hoch schieben


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> Mein gott bin ich froh dass auch andere XL oder größer haben.
> 
> Muss ich die berge nicht allein hoch schieben



Ich hab L genommen, weil ich gerne bauchfrei trag


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2012)

Der Mitarbeiter, die Mitarbeit......tststs, Cortina, wohl schon zu lange in Italien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, so lange das mir passiert  schlimmer ist, daß es bis jetzt außer Dir keiner gemerkt hat 

xerto, pass lieber auf, ich kenne XXXL Shirtträger die bergauf noch schneller sind als S oder M Shirtträger 

...aber keine Angst beim Treffen fährt keiner schneller wie der Guido...ähhhh....Guide


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> schlimmer ist, daß es bis jetzt außer Dir keiner gemerkt hat



Bin doch nicht bescheuert und sag was .... nachher hab ich Beton an den Füßen und geh im Main schwimmen . Dafür ist mir der Guido schon zu lange in Italien ... ne, ne, ne ....


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *So Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> das Treffen steht vor der Tür
> ...



Ach so muß ich das machen...


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2012)

s.u.


----------



## Turbo-s (28. Juni 2012)

turbo-s GRÖSSE - M - wie meeeediiiiuuuuum

Mus sich irgendwem Geld geben??? (Für's Treffen natürlich)'


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juni 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich der Pfläzer Wald, finde den ums verrecken nicht.......
Aber Jan wird es schon wissen


----------



## Turbo-s (28. Juni 2012)

Irgendwo bei Ludwigshafen von Dir aus Links abbiegen.


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> turbo-s GRÖSSE - M - wie meeeediiiiuuuuum
> 
> Mus sich irgendwem Geld geben??? (Für's Treffen natürlich)'



Wenn Du willst, ich nehms gerne  

Nein das Treffen kostet nichts außer die Übernahctung auf dem Campingplatz oder hotel oder Fewo und das zahlt bei Abreise jeder selbst.
Auch die Frühstück, Spätstück, Mittagessen, Spätmittagessen, Abend und Nachtessenskosten übernimmt jeder Teilnehmer selbst.


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Pfläzer Wald, finde den ums verrecken nicht.......
> Aber Jan wird es schon wissen



Lieber Zipfel,

schon mal was von Google Earth gehört 

Ich weiß ja dass ihr Euch da gerne im Allgäu vergrabt, kanns ja auch verstehen, schöne Ecke 
Hast du denn vor zu kommen? Warum bist Du dann noch nicht auf der Liste und warum hab ich Deine T-Shirt Größe noch nicht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juni 2012)

Roman wenn du in die PFALZ kommst gebe ich einen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2012)

s.u.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich habe da nen Kumpel in der Ecke in Niederkirchen und bin da eigentlich sehr oft, nur nicht in der Zeit.
Aber das dort ist der Pfälzer Wald und nicht der Pfläzer Wald, war aber nur Spass, kommt aber auch nix bei Google Earth raus, mit der Schreibweise
Dämon, ich sage dir bescheid, wenn ich das Nächstemal dort bin, oder meintest du nur das Treffen?


----------



## Cortina (29. Juni 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> ...bei Google Earth raus, mit der Schreibweise



Bist Du Deutschlehrer oder ist Dir einfach nur langweilig 

Ist seit Anfang an flasch  geschrieben und keiner hats gemerkt


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juni 2012)

bevor ich mich auf den Weg in die Alpen mache und hier für ein paar Tage nicht mitlesen werde:
Wie wird das Essen organisiert ?
Mein Vorschlag:
- Frühstück bringt jeder selbst was mit und es wird zusammen geschmissen.
- Freitag Kneipe
- Samstag grillen (ich kann einen 50cm Schwekgrill mitbringen)

Wann reist Ihr an ? Ich bin in ca. 1 Std. dort, und weiß nicht ob ich Freitags Urlaub nehmen soll. Wenn wir Freitag schon fahren wollen, mache ich das. Annsonsten komme ich nach der Arbeit und bin um 17:00 Uhr da.

Grüße 
LittleBoomer


----------



## jan84 (29. Juni 2012)

Man könnte Freitags ja auch nur ne kurze Feierabend/Anreiserunde fahren. z.B. Ab 17 Uhr 3 Stunden oder so.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juni 2012)

ich denke mal, dass das nicht so klappen wird, da vermutlich alle so im laufe des Tages/Abends eintrudeln. Da sollte dann ein fester Treffpunkt definiert sein. Bspw. der CP oder eben eine Kneipe für unsere verweichlichten D)  Hotelgäste.

Bis danne...

LB


----------



## Cortina (29. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen wir halten das wie beim letzten Mal, mal sehen wer wie wann eintrifft, ich weiß z.B. nicht ob ich nach 800km noch Bock aufs biken hab oder lieber 

Erstmals checkt jeder in seinem Revier ein, Basis wird wie letztes Jahr der CP sein da sich dort wahrscheinlich die meisten aufhalten.

Grillen wär schon genial ist aber ist sehr wetterabhängig. Außerdem müssen wir das vorher mit dem CP abklären ob überhaupt möglich.
Wenn ja, wer besorgt das Fleich/Würstchen?
Entscheiden würde ich das in der Woche davor. Wenn nicht möglich wird die lokale Gastronomie bereichert.

Frühstück wie letztes mal, Hotelschläfer im Hotel, CPler in der "Basis" unter dem CUBE Pavillion  Brötchen denke ich können am CP Abends zuvor reserviert werden.
Keine Angst, verhungern wird keiner 

Das mit dem Essen war letztes mal kein Problem obwohl nix geplant war 

Vielleicht reise ich auch vorher an, wenn am Freitag bei Zeiten genug zusammen sind kann man immer noch ne Tour planen, denk dran Jan, als Du letztes Jahr mit Andi eingtroffen bist hatten wir schon xx Promille 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Erstmals checkt jeder in seinem Revier ein, Basis wird wie letztes Jahr der CP sein da sich dort wahrscheinlich die meisten aufhalten.



Wir haben btw ein Hotel in 5 minütiger Fussreichweite.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2012)

ende Juli ist aber noch eine Weile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Dämon, ich sage dir bescheid, wenn ich das Nächstemal dort bin, oder meintest du nur das Treffen?



Meinte zwar das Treffen kannst dich aber auch gerne sonst mal melden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Juni 2012)

Grillmaterial läßt sich Samstags nach der Tour noch einkaufen.
Grillen mt Grillschale sollte auf einem CP eigentlich kein Prob sein.

Grüße 

LittleBoomer


----------



## OIRAM (1. Juli 2012)

*Guten Morgen.

Hab jetzt endlich all meine Termine in eine sinnvolle Reihenfolge gebracht und hoffe, ich darf mich dem Treffen noch anschliessen.
Ich würde mich freuen, von Freitag bis Sonntag Vormittag ein schönes Cube-Treffen mit Euch,  auf dem CP verbringen zu können.

Geh jetzt Joggen und bin in ner Stunde wieder da.

Schönen Gruss, Mario

Achso, fals es klappt, ich trage "XL" , also auch BAUCHFREI ... 
*


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

s.u.


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

Kurze Frage, wer außer Jörg und Tina haben noch ein Zimmer/FeWo reserviert?

Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, daß alle auf dem CP übernachten.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juli 2012)

CP!

Aber dazu hätt ich noch ne Frage: Muss ich mich vorher anmelden, oder reicht es, wenn ich bei Anreise sage, dass ich zu dem verrückten Haufen gehöre???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wer außer Jörg und Tina haben noch ein Zimmer/FeWo reserviert?
> 
> Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, daß alle auf dem CP übernachten.
> 
> ...


Meiner einer


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

Bocacanosa, die Reservierung fürs Treffen übernehme ich.

Wir versuchen als erstes Da zu sein, sollte jemand vor uns eintreffen bitte angeben, daß er zum Cube/MTB Treffen gehört 

LittleBoomer, Grillen fände ich extrem cool  pack mal ein, wenns Wetter passt und wir Grillgut auftreiben wäre das Spitze


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2012)

So ist ja nicht mehr so lange, da diese Woche richtig scheiß WETTER   ist gehe ich mal davon aus das es beim Treffen schön sein wird.
Zum Grillen, besorgt sich jeder selber sein Zeug oder macht das jemand?
Ich bringe auf jeden Fall mal 2 Kisten Stoff mit damit die Grundnahrung mal gewährleistet ist.
Werde so zwischen 15.00 und 16.00 Uhr vor Ort sein.
Wenn gewünscht kann ich einen Schwenker noch mitbringen


----------



## Cortina (14. Juli 2012)

LittleBoomer wollte schon den Grill mitbringen und Grillgut besorgen wir kurzfristig vor Ort


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2012)

Wenn noch was gebraucht wird einfach melden, habe ja nicht so weit.


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Juli 2012)

Wir sind auch verhältnismäßig dicht dran (1,5 h). Könnten auch noch was mitbringen. Bei uns ist aber eher der Platz limitierend im Auto.


----------



## Route66 (14. Juli 2012)

Moin Cubianer,

muss leider absagen!   

Eine Dienstreise nach Korea hat sich terminlich verschoben und trifft natürlich genau dieses Wochenende  
Und ich hätte Euch so gerne mal kennen gelernt. 

Wünsche Euch allen trotzdem viel Spass und viele Trailkilometer bei Sonnenschein. 

Grüße
Marko

Guido, wenn Du T-Shirts übrig hast und mir dann eins in XL zukommen lassen könntest wäre das obergeil  , sämtliche Kosten werden natürlich erstattet. 
Adresse usw. bei Bedarf per PN.


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Juli 2012)

yepp, Grill/Kohle bringe ich mit.
Ein Pavillion kann ich - je nach Wetter - auch noch mitbringen.
Grillgut können wir am Samstag kaufen, ich glaube mich zu erinenrn, dass es in Maikammer auch einen größeren Supermarkt gibt.
Essig und Öl und eine Joghurtfertigsoße kann ich auch mitbringen, dann könne wir noch den ein oder anderen Salat machen...

Ich werde am Freitag Urlaub nehmen und werde so am frühen Nachmittag dort sein.

Die Karlsruher Rheinbrücke wird gerade renoviert. Fahrt also nicht gerade in den Stoßzeiten drüber, da ist zur Zeit immer ein ordentlicher Stau...

So long....

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juli 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Die Karlsruher Rheinbrücke wird gerade renoviert. Fahrt also nicht gerade in den Stoßzeiten drüber, da ist zur Zeit immer ein ordentlicher Stau...
> 
> So long....
> 
> LittleBoomer



Danke für den Stau Tipp . Für die ganzen Großeinkäufe haben wir ja genug Autos .


----------



## Cortina (16. Juli 2012)

*So Ihr Lieben,


das Treffen steht vor der Tür 


Zusammenfassung für das 2. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 27. - 29. Juli 

Location: Pfälzer Wald

Guide: Jan aka jan84

FeWo: Linsenbusch

Camping: St. Martin/Maikammer


Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001 -M
Bocacanosa -XXL
Bessere Hälfte von Bocacanosa -M
buschhase -S
Cortina -M
Bessere Hälfte von Cortina -S
CubeRace -L
derAndre -XL
dusi -XXL
Bessere Hälfte von dusi -S
Dämon -L
jan84 -M
kaktusflo -M
kubitix 
Wildweibchen
LittleBoomer -M
mtblukas -S
Sirrah73 -L
Bessere Hälfte von Sirrah73 -M
xerto -XL
_Kuschi_
Trust2k -L
Turbo-s -M
OIRAM -XL


Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. Juli 2012)

Route66 schade dass Du nicht kommen kannst, das tut mir leid 

Bezüglich der T-Shirts hab ich von Cube noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Claus hat es mir aber zweimal persönlich zugesagt, die Mail ist draußen.
Werde mich heute nochmals telefonisch melden. Ein Zusenden der Shirts sollte kein Problem sein 

Einen Pavillion bringe ich mit.
*Andi, bringst Du wieder den zweiten Pavillion mit?*
Mit zwei sollten wir auskommen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Juli 2012)

ich bringe einen Pavilion mit...


----------



## Carnologe (17. Juli 2012)

Was für ein Streckenpensum ist denn eingeplant? Km, Hm, Tourenlastig/Freeride/XC etc. 

Wenn es nicht allzu strampelintensiv wird, bin ich und mein Hanzz auch dabei!


----------



## Cortina (17. Juli 2012)

Das Guiding macht der Jan, aber ich denke es sollte gehen, der Spaß und das Kennenlernen steht im Vodergrund. 
Wir werden es ruhig angehen lassen und keinen Marathon veranstalten


----------



## Cortina (20. Juli 2012)

Gute Nachricht, die Shirts von CUBE sind eingetroffen 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank an CUBE 

Nächstes WE ist es soweit, ich freue mich Euch alle persönlich kennenzulernen 

Grüße vom Strand
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juli 2012)




----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Juli 2012)

29° C und Regenschauer sind für Samstag vorausgesagt. http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006623


Eine Änderung hab ich noch: Ich komme alleine.


----------



## jan84 (23. Juli 2012)

So, zurück aus Frankreich...

Bzgl der Touren:
Prinzipiell ist alles möglich, meiner Erfahrung nach isses relativ wahrscheinlich, dass bei den Touren jeder Spaß hat, egal welches Rad, egal welcher bevorzugter Fahrstil. 
Generell ist das Gelände so, dass man nach jedem Berg (jeweils 300-500 Hm) "aussteigen" kann, also ins Tal abrollen und man ist in wenigen km wieder am Campingplatz. 

Ich denke da unterhalten wir uns Freitag Abend am besten drüber. Ich bin mir wegen der Gruppengröße sowieso noch ein bisschen unsicher, wird einfach voll auffm Trail ...

Grüße,
Jan

PS: Andi, wie liefs im Rennen? Bei mir Schlug der Pannenteufel Sonntag gleich mehrmals zu... Bis ich keine Lust mehr hatte .


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2012)

@ Jan, wird wohl besser sein zwei Gruppen zu machen aber mal abwarten wer und wie viele wirklich da sind, dann können wir das vor Ort noch entscheiden, wäre super wenn du einen Track vorbereiten und den Online stellen könntest.
Info an alle, packt mal die Regenklamotten ein für Samstag, Freitag dürfte es noch trocken bleiben, komme aber erst am Nachmittag "Auto wird erst um 14.30 Uhr fertig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> PS: Andi, wie liefs im Rennen? Bei mir Schlug der Pannenteufel Sonntag gleich mehrmals zu... Bis ich keine Lust mehr hatte .




@guido: kann ich tun!

joa, bei mir wars auch nicht besser, durchgefahren bin ich trotzdem! 

@administratorisch:
jan (und ich) hat gestern so die vorstellung gehabt freitags eine feierabendtour zu machen! so als richtlinie für alle, wie mich, die erst nachmittags kommen können, wäre eventuell eine richtzeit von nutzen?


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2012)

Freitag soll es ja ü30°C werden, da sollte 18.00 Uhr als Start reichen denke ich, oder?


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

19:00 Uhr ?


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juli 2012)

das wäre ja nach dem Abendtrinken und somit vollgesoffen
ääähhhhh ich meine natürlich Abendessen und somit vollgefressen.

Also ich lege mich mal auf "anwesend um 15:00 Uhr" fest.


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich würde einfach mal 18 Uhr Start am Campingplatz für Freitag vorschlagen.


@Dämon: Von so neumodischem Kram wie GPS halte ich nichts . Sollten wir die Gruppe teilen (def. sinnvoll, wahrscheinlich sogar nötig) kann ich aber ne analoge Wegbeschreibung geben sobald klar wird was die beiden Gruppen fahren wollen. Die Wegmarkierungen in der Region sind sensationell gut, das klappt im Prinzip auch fast immer ohne Karte. Wenn dann noch nen GPS mit Karte (oder ne analoge Karte) dabei ist gibts garkeine Probleme. 

Klappt in der Ecke auch gut verschiedene Touren so zu legen, dass man sich zum Einkehren auf der selben Hütte wieder treffen kann. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich schau, das ich so gegen 15:30 Uhr auf dem Campingplatz bin.

Falls ich weniger als 5 Std für den Zeltaufbau benötige, (seit 30 Jahren in keinem Zelt mehr weder geschlafen noch eins aufgebaut) bin ich immer und für fast alles einsatzbereit.

Egal ob Trail oder Tresen. 

Meine Telefonnummer ist : 0160 4709 463

Ich freue mich schon drauf Euch kennen zu lernen. 

Bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Mädelz ung Jungs,

wünsche Euch viele unfallfreie Trailkilometer und viel Spass beim  und 
Bei mir wirds leider definitiv nix, ich kommer erst Freitag spät abends wieder in D an. 

Gruß aus Korea 
Marko


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juli 2012)

hey, Du wohnst ja in meiner Nähe.....

jajaja, Korea trinken wir morgen abend auch......


----------



## OIRAM (26. Juli 2012)

*Werd so gegen 11:00 Uhr zuhause losfahren.
4-5 Stunden plan ich mal ein, je nach Verkehrsaufkommen.
Und noch mal so viel, für den Zeltaufbau. 

XERTO, da können wir uns ja planlos unterstützen. 

Wünsche allen eine gute und sichere Anreise.

Schönen Grüsse, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2012)

Allen Beteiligten ein tolles Treffen - und nicht vergessen, viel trinken bei der Hitze! 
Zum Beispiel ab und wann *1 kleines Glas Bier*! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




Ein Grund warum ich niemals nach Köln ziehen würde.
Die schlürfen das gute Gebräu dort nur aus dem Reagenzglas.....
Wenn man dann mal Durst hat.....

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn man dann mal Durst hat.....


... trinkst halt 10 Reagenzgläser .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... trinkst halt 10 Reagenzgläser .


 
 Das ist nicht dasselbe, bei weitem nicht. 
Ich habe einen kräftigen Zug bei Durst!
Und schlucke beim Wechseln der Gläschen bestimmt nur Luft....
Nichts für Ungut - die Bayern unter Uns verstehen mich....


----------



## buschhase (26. Juli 2012)

Das schlimmste an Köln ist, dass die die Reagenzgläser auch noch nur mit einem bierähnlichen Ersatzgetränk füllen ... soll angeblich auch so einen merkwürdig klingenden Namen haben 

Aber ich schließ mich an: Euch viel Spaß am WE! Ich werd mich am Schreibtisch und AnSys bespaßen! (Hauptspant auslegen macht doch auch Spaß ...)

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Cortina (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

bin mittlerweile in Good Old Gemany angekommen 

Freue mich auf morgen, es gibt ein paar Absagen und es gibt aber auch ein paar "geheime Zusagen" 

Also see u tomorrow 

Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2012)

GUIDO:

ich hab zuviel versprochen... der gute cube pavillon ist gerade dieses wochenende bereits verliehen, und der schlechte ist, was ich auch nicht wusste, in einem zustand, wo ein ab und aufbauen tödliche folgen haben könnte/wird. kann leider nicht mit einem pavillon dienen! bei dem wetter wäre ein zweiter aber evtl. nicht verkehrt! ich check morgen mal noch ne zweite möglichkeit - einer von scott, und sonst..jo mal sehn.


Hat sonstwer noch nen vernünftigen pavillon?


----------



## Cortina (26. Juli 2012)

ANDI:

Habe meinen eigenen CUBE Pavillion mitgebracht und LitteBoomer bringt auch noch einen mit, möchte doch meine Schäfchen ja im Trockenen wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juli 2012)

WIE ???

Auf keinen Fall sitzen wir auf dem Trockenen.....

Bis später....

Kommt Bärbel ?


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juli 2012)

viel spaß euch allen 

wir daheim gebliebenen erwarten eine bildeflut


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juli 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> viel spaß euch allen
> 
> wir daheim gebliebenen erwarten eine bildeflut



....ja, genau!!! Die vom letzten Jahr waren ja schon 

Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## kaktusflo (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

leider muss ich für das mit Sicherheit lustige Treffen mit euch absagen. 

Ich hab beruflich und privat zur Zeit soviel um die Ohren, dass ich hier 
nicht weg komm. Selbst bei dem geilen Wetter diese Woche bin ich nicht 
zum biken gekommen :-(

Ich wünsche euch auf jedenfall viel SPAß!!!!!!!!!!!! Und ich drück euch die 
Daumen das das Wetter so bleibt!!!!! 

Freu mich schon auf eure Bilder!!!

Grüße


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juli 2012)

Hey Gemeinde, 

ich bin am Samstag morgen noch mit einem Kumpel beim Bike-Händler sein erstes STEREO (Team) kaufen, wenn alles klappt lade ich den mit in de Kombi ein und bringe den Novizen gleich mit.

Grüße aus dem Taunus!


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juli 2012)

*Hier mal die ersten Bilder...*









































































*schön war es, toll mal einige kennen gelehrt zu haben...*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Hier mal die ersten Bilder...schön war es, toll mal einige kennen gelehrt zu haben...*



Schöne Bilder  aber bitte wer ist wer und was war das auf dem Platz, alle zeigen in eine andere Richtung  

Und die Jugend erst, ganz schön frech  einfach Hasenohren machen


----------



## Vincy (29. Juli 2012)

Da habt ihr ja ein gutes Wetter erwischt!


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder  aber bitte wer ist wer und was war das auf dem Platz, alle zeigen in eine andere Richtung
> 
> Und die Jugend erst, ganz schön frech  einfach Hasenohren machen



Ist doch viel schöner wenn jeder seinen eigenen Kommentar zu seinem Bild abgibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juli 2012)

Der Beweis - Cpt. Kubitix ist nicht nur voll einsatzfähig,
sondern führt eisern mit seinem Kreuze den Feld- 
oder heißt es nun daher gar Kreuzzug! 
Ach und so viele vom Foto her bekannte Gesichter.....Neid!
Ich hätte auch gerne gewusst, was Beuze den Kopf so schwer gemacht hat.  So werden es wohl nur Jörg & Tina erfahren haben.....
Und überhaupt ......  
Ich habe da auch noch bei jemanden was gut zu machen, 
dass wäre ja dann die Gelegenheit gewesen...
Aber ich habe ein Elefantengedächtnis! 

Danke für die ersten Berichte an die Gemeinde! 
Euch noch schöne Heimfahrt - 
der Spaß vor Ort scheint ja garantiert gewesen zusein.


----------



## xerto (29. Juli 2012)

Danke an alle die dabei waren. es war klasse Euch persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben..

es war ein schönes und entspanntes Wochenende mit allen beteiligten.

Besonderen dank an cortina der alles top organisiert hat und sogar mein zelt in 5 min aufgebaut hat 

dank an jan84 der best guide aus der pfalz. super trails und eine super zusammen zustellung der touren. 

dank an wildweibchen und kubitix die mich mit kaffee und spritz und gestern abend mit pizza versorgt haben. Captain kubitix hat auf einem gasgrill pizza gebacken. die war lecker. 

ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die weiteren fotos und videos.

und an alle die nicht dabei waren.

iht habt was versäumt...


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Juli 2012)

Die ersten Bilder sind ja mal super! Scheint ja echt ne tolle und nette Cube-Gemeinde zu sein, mit der man sicherlich vor, während und nach der Tour mega viel Spaß haben kann 
Und wettertechnisch hattet ihr wohl auch Glück.
Freu mich schon auf weitere schöne Bilder vom Cube-Forumstreffen und vielleicht komme ich im nächsten Jahr mit einem meiner Zwergenwürfel mal mit 

Och, schön


----------



## Pfalzgott (29. Juli 2012)

War von eurem Treffen heut noch mal jemand im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs?
Ich hab da nämlich außem Elmsteiner Tal Richtung Lambrecht ein Cube-Pärchen in Frankeneck überholt!


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Juli 2012)

Hier auf die schnelle meine Bilder:

Basislager










Italienisch-Deutscher Cube-Haufen





Jede Menge "Mitbewohner"





Kurz vor der Tour:





On Tour:














































Schön wars und ich hab mich gefreut euch alle mal kennen zu lernen.


----------



## xerto (29. Juli 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> War von eurem Treffen heut noch mal jemand im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs?
> Ich hab da nämlich außem Elmsteiner Tal Richtung Lambrecht ein Cube-Pärchen in Frankeneck überholt!



wenn du uns überholt hast, waren wir es nicht gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (29. Juli 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> wenn du uns überholt hast, waren wir es nicht gewesen.



Müsste ein rotes uns ein blaues Reaction gewesen sein, das rote mit Steckschutzblechen!


Ps:übrigens schöne Bilder aus meiner Heimat!!


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juli 2012)

HT waren keine dabei


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juli 2012)

Hey Jungs,

war super toll mit euch. Ein wirklich gute Truppe und wie im letzten Jahr hat es uns nicht abgeschreckt im Regen die Trails zu rocken .

Freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen. 

Auch das Revier fand ich erste Sahne. Vor allem aber die Tourauswahl von unserem Guide Jan  und Andi, der uns mit Fahrtechnischen Einlagen zum staunen gebracht hat .

Joerg und Tina


----------



## OIRAM (29. Juli 2012)

*Leider ist mein Urlaub nun vorbei und das Cube-Treffen leider auch.

Aber fang ich für meinen Teil von vorne an.

Die ersten Autobahnkilometer...





Die grobe Richtung stimmt nun ab hier...





2/3 sind geschafft...





am CP angekommen und das Wochenendzuhause aufgebaut...





die ersten 8 Cubeaner...





und nochmal 3 Cubeaner...





2 sind noch nicht da, aber das habt Ihr mit Sicherheit schon bemerkt.

die erste Nacht ist rum, frisch gestärkt wollen wir jetzt auch los...





die ersten Höhenmeter sind geschafft...





gesucht wird der kürzeste Weg mit den steilsten Rampen...





erst kommt die Arbeit...









dann das Vergnügen...













keine Ahnung was hier war...





der Jan, das war zu Fuss schon nicht ohne...





da zeigt er, wie man das mit nem Rad macht...





weiter auf Tour, durch den Pfälzer Wald...





Guido... mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen/schreiben...





noch zwei coole Cubeaner...









Beeindruckend, der beuze als letzter am Start und als ersten am Gipfel, hat in jedem Bikerevier dieser Welt, nen Hocker versteckt, das Er bequem auf die Nachzügler warten kann...





der Andi muß auch immer so lang warten, bis alle vollzählig sind...





hier noch ein Gruppenbild, von den extra Höhenmeterabsolventen...





Es hat mich sehr gefreut, Euch Teilnehmer, persönlich kenn gelernt zu haben.

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder von den anderen Teilnehmern.

Und alle die nicht dabei wahren, Ihr solltet Euch ins Zeug legen, dass es beim 3ten Treffen klappt, sonst habt Ihr echt ne Geile Zeit verpasst.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vielen lieben Dank an Euch alle für ein großartiges Wochenende !!!
Ich werde sicherlich noch oft daran denken.

Die wenigen Fotos folgen im Laufe der Woche.

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## andi_tool (29. Juli 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> HT waren keine dabei



Dann wäre ich ja ein Exote gewesen...


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juli 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hey Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin am Samstag morgen noch mit einem Kumpel beim Bike-Händler sein erstes STEREO (Team) kaufen, wenn alles klappt lade ich den mit in de Kombi ein und bringe den Novizen gleich mit.
> 
> Grüße aus dem Taunus!



Schade, hat wohl nicht geklappt...


----------



## Cortina (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich möchte mich nochmal herzlich bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken.  

Das Treffen war sehr schön und die Trails "in de Palz emol wos goonz annerster" 

An dieser Stelle auch nochmals ein Danke an CUBE für die Shirts und den Pavillon 

Sitze nun im Auto auf dem Weg nach Hause und wenn ich heute Abend nicht zu spät nach Hause komme lade ich auch noch ein paar Bilder hoch.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Juli 2012)

So, hier mal meine magere Ausbeute:

  (Link zum Download der Fotos in Original-Größe/Quali  lasse ich den Teilnehmern zukommen.)


  Die Einrollphase beginnt:





  Es wurde spannend. Wer kommt noch und wer ist wer ?





  Das 'Fahrerlager' wurde immer größer.





  Unter den gegebenen Umständen haben wir uns blitzschnell kennengelernt. 















  Von den Touren haben andere Fotos gemacht die besser sind als meine, daher gibts an dieser Stelle keine davon. Dafür wieder von den Pausen ;-)

  Cubes zum Trocknen aufgehängt:





  Cubefahrer/in zum Enttrocknen hingesetzt:





   Liebe Grüße


LittleBoomer


@ Guido: gute Fahrt...


----------



## beuze1 (30. Juli 2012)

*Ich möchte mich auch bei allen Teilnehmern für die schönen Tage in der Pfalz bedanken, und mich für den etwas verspäteten Start am Samstag noch mal entschuldigen, ohne den wir eventuell die Hütte trocken erreicht hätten. Aber das (der) Alte(r) braucht seinen Schönheit's Schlaf  
Ausdrücklich und im Besonderen meinen Dank an Guido, den "il pazzo italiani" für die Organisation!
Und natürlich Danke an Jan& Andi für die klasse Touren Führung, auch im Namen von Andreas *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. Juli 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> aus 2011
> sehr schönes foto, sah nach ner menge spaß aus
> 
> nächstes jahr sind wir auch dabei


*
Sag mal Dusi was war los, wir haben verzweifelt auf Dich gewartet *


----------



## Cortina (30. Juli 2012)

*
So, jetzt nach einem langen Tag und fast 900km noch ein paar Fotos von mir.

Das Cube Basis Lager




Erste Erkundung von Sangt Maddin 








Das ist Handmade 
















Insalata Misto....ähhhh...Stereo Misto 




















Jan betet die Auffahrt flach 
























DIE Kalmit








Komische Vögel auf dem Trail 




Das obligatorische Brillenfoto 




Der Cube Sponsor...ähhhhhhh...Opfer Altar 




Und auf dem Heimweg noch schnell bei Beuzes Lieblingsgeschäft vorbei 




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder  Da kommt ja schon ein wenig Neid auf 
schön das alle und alles ganz blieb  

Achja, das Lieblingsgeschäft von Beuze kenne ich auch


----------



## barbarissima (31. Juli 2012)

Klasse Bilder habt ihr da produziert  Und wettermäßig hat es ja offensichtlich auch ganz gut hingehauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht rauszufinden, wen ich alles zuordnen kann  Also, ich meine erkannt zu haben: Guido (wo ist eigentlich die Ago ), Beuze mit seinem Kumpel vom letzten Cubetreffen, Stefan und Susanne, Dämon, Jörg und Tina, Andi, Jan, Xerto, Mario, Little Boomer  Bei den restlichen habe ich mir schwer getan  Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand das Geheimnis lüften


----------



## OIRAM (31. Juli 2012)

*


barbarissima schrieb:



			Klasse Bilder habt ihr da produziert  Und wettermäßig hat es ja offensichtlich auch ganz gut hingehauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht rauszufinden, wen ich alles zuordnen kann  Also, ich meine erkannt zu haben: Guido (wo ist eigentlich die Ago ), Beuze mit seinem Kumpel vom letzten Cubetreffen, Stefan und Susanne, Dämon, Jörg und Tina, Andi, Jan, Xerto, Mario, Little Boomer  Bei den restlichen habe ich mir schwer getan  Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand das Geheimnis lüften 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


von links nach rechts...

Dämon, Andi, Jan, Jörg, Guido, Beuze und sein Kumpel und meinereiner als Fotograf





von links nach rechts...

Bocacanosa, Little Boomer, Stefan, Andi, Jan, Tina, Xerto und Dämon





Susanne kennst Du ja, somit sind alle 14 Teilnehmer aufgezählt.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## barbarissima (31. Juli 2012)

Danke schön 

 Dann habe ich ja nur den Bocacanosa nicht erkannt. Der hat vermutlich bisher viel zu wenig Bilder von sich gepostet


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. August 2012)

Das wird es sein! 

Nummer 15 wurde vergessen! Der Kumpel von Jan, der Sonntag morgen aufgeschlagen ist. Hier links im Bild:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. August 2012)

das war doch mal was......& folglich haben auch Alle Teilnehmer überlebt.
Der Cube Gott war also gnädig - und selbst der Opfer-Altar hat niemanden verschlungen... 
Neben der Nichtteilnahme an dem herrlichen Treffen werde ich wohl am meisten Neid auf 
die Cube- Shirts entwickeln...


----------



## barbarissima (1. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Das wird es sein!
> 
> Nummer 15 wurde vergessen! Der Kumpel von Jan, der Sonntag morgen aufgeschlagen ist. Hier links im Bild:


Der Kumpel fällt auf dem Bild gar nicht so auf  weil man irgendwie die ganze Zeit Jans Socken angucken muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2012)

So,

hier mal meine Bilder. Die meisten sind vom ersten Tag ... 

Freitag Abend: Fachsimpeln und an den morgigen Tag denken.




Ssamstag Morgen: Jan beim durchzählen ... Waren wir nicht 15 ? Jetzt zähl ich nur 14 ?!? 




Die Höhenmeter machen durstig. Little Boomer nimmt erstmal nen kräftigen Schluck aus der Bulle ... eh ... Trinkblase.




Bocacanosa und Oiram: So schlimm seh' ich doch gar nicht aus ?




Frisch aus dem Trail geschlüpft sieht man so aus:




Flutsch ... kommt die nächtse aus dem Trail.




LittleBoomer nimmt immer wieder mal gerne die Treppe 




Auch wenn es dann am Samstag ein kleine Schäuerchen gab, die Hütte wurde fast rechtzeitig erreicht. Mr. Dämon mit seinem isotonischen Erfrischungsgetränk .




Guido hatte mehr folgende Formel: Pro Wein 5mm mehr Federweg, pro Schnaps 10mm mehr Federweg .... am Ende hatte er dann ein Stereo mit 250mm Federweg .




Jan zeigt uns mal wie das geht mit dem Mountainbike. 




Xerto macht da gleich mit ...




... und der Andi lässt's krachen.




Ein paar Mitstreiter:
































Ein schöner Tag geht zu Ende. Von der Kalmit-Hütte die letzte Abfahrt runter. Da freut sich der Oiram schon drauf.




Und der Dämon überlegt auch schon wie er die Trails rockt.




Letzter Trailabschnitt vom Sonntag.




War schön mit euch.


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. August 2012)

Wenn ich so die Fotos anschaue....was macht Ihr nächstes Wochenende ? (sehnsucht)


----------



## xerto (1. August 2012)

Tolle Bilder 

besonders das mit Andy.


----------



## xerto (1. August 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wenn ich so die Fotos anschaue....was macht Ihr nächstes Wochenende ? (sehnsucht)



14 Uhr bei mir...
ab in den Taunus


----------



## dusi__ (1. August 2012)

sehr schöne bilder von euch  da beiß ich mir in den hintern das ichs zeitlich nicht geschafft hab.
nächstes treffen im Ruhrpott


----------



## Friecke (1. August 2012)

Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen :-( Ich hoffe es klappt dann nächstes Jahr.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (1. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder Jörg


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. August 2012)

Dämon, wo sind Deine Fotos hingekommen ?
Aus dem Album kann ich sie nicht lokal bei mir abspeichern...
Wäre nett, wenn Du sie nochmal hier reinstellst.

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. August 2012)

Auf Seite 9 Beitrag #208 sind die Bilder doch noch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9735480&postcount=208


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2012)

Danke Bocacanosa, ich lade die nicht hier auf dem Server hoch dauert zu lange, wenn du das ein oder andere als Original willst dann schick mir eine PN.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2012)

Noch das kleine Filmchen das ich gemacht habe, nix spektakuläres...


----------



## Route66 (2. August 2012)

Hi,

das Treffen scheint ja super gewesen zu sein wenn man sich die Bilders so anschaut. 
Vielleicht klappts ja mal wieder. 


Gruß
Marko


----------



## xerto (2. August 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Noch das kleine Filmchen das ich gemacht habe, nix spektakuläres...



ich find es ist ein schönen filmchen..


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Auf Seite 9 Beitrag #208 sind die Bilder doch noch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9735480&postcount=208



ah ja. Zuhause sehe ich sie. Im Geschäft nicht....


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Dezember 2012)

das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende.
Das Neue steht vor der Tür.
Somit auch das Treffen 2013.
Also stellen sich mal wieder die 3 Fragen:
Wann ?
Wo ?
Wer ?

Machen wir einen neuen Fred auf ?

Grüße und ich freu mich schon....

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (20. Dezember 2012)

Ok darauf habe ich gewartet 

Ein dickes Danke an dieser Stelle an Joerg für die letzten zwei Jahre!!!

*CUBE FORUMSTREFFEN 2013!!!!*

Da ich aufgrund zweier privater Projekte nächstes Jahr mit Abwesenheit glänzen werde hoffe ich doch sehr stark dass jemand die Organisation des Treffens 2013 in die Hand nehmen wird!!!

Die letzten beiden Treffen waren ein voller Erfolg und ich hoffe dass dies 2013 nicht einschlafen wird, es wäre wirklich schade

Umfragenstarter vor, wie, wo, und wann???
Wer meldet sich freiwillig zum Organisator 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Dezember 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Umfragenstarter vor, wie, wo, und wann???
> Wer meldet sich freiwillig zum Organisator
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Ja, ja ... ich mach ja schon . Erstmal den Weltuntergang abwarten, dann Weihnachten und zwischen den Jahren kommt dann in gewohnter Manier die Umfrage.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Dezember 2012)

Geht doch


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Dezember 2012)

Erste Anfrag Cube Forums Treffen 2013


----------

